
Gluon: A clear, concise, simple yet powerful and efficient API for deep learning - stablemap
https://github.com/gluon-api/gluon-api/
======
stablemap
Here’s the press release from Amazon and Microsoft:

[https://news.microsoft.com/2017/10/12/aws-and-microsoft-
anno...](https://news.microsoft.com/2017/10/12/aws-and-microsoft-announce-
gluon-making-deep-learning-accessible-to-all-developers/)

~~~
stablemap
Amazon just posted a better introduction. Read that instead:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15457700](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15457700)

